# M&P embeds on CP soap - questions



## dragonflyday (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to the soap making forum and trying to find answers to my questions... my head is spinning!

I put M&P embeds ontop of my CP soap. I guess this is a packaging question... Ok, CP soaps are supposed to be open to the air to dry and M&P are supposed to be wrapped to cut down on glycerin dew. How do I package my soaps so that my M&P aren't sweating and CP won't go rancid? What do you do?


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi I only make melt and pour and I wrap them in cling film to stop them sweating x


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 8, 2014)

what about shrink wrap that is open on the ends so the CP can continue to dry?


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 8, 2014)

I make CP cupcakes and use MP on top and just package them in cupcake boxes.  I've not had a problem with them sweating or anything.   I have throught about wrapping in saran wrap and then poke holes in it to let it breath but probably won't as it's not been a problem even in the humid summertime.   I do use low sweat MP.


----------



## dragonflyday (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for the tips... 

 Obsidian - I do this but was just wondering if there were any other tricks of the trade.

 shunt2011- where do you buy your cupcake boxes?


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 8, 2014)

dragonflyday said:


> Thanks for the tips...
> 
> Obsidian - I do this but was just wondering if there were any other tricks of the trade.
> 
> shunt2011- where do you buy your cupcake boxes?



Oriental Trading   www.orientaltrading.com


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Oct 11, 2014)

I cannot find any suitable boxes for my soaps to display a nice gift set, I live in the UK any suggestions that are a reasonable price? X


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 11, 2014)

dragonflyday said:


> Thanks for the tips...
> 
> 
> shunt2011- where do you buy your cupcake boxes?





It might be a little more expensive than Oriental Trading (you can't beat OT) but I buy my cupcake boxes from here: 

http://www.boxandwrap.com/window-cupcake-box-designs.html


----------



## Ellacho (Oct 11, 2014)

Sheila Pullar said:


> I cannot find any suitable boxes for my soaps to display a nice gift set, I live in the UK any suggestions that are a reasonable price? X



Packaging can be expensive and that's my dilemma too. I don't know if this can be any help to you or not but try here:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/m.html?_odk...soft+gift+boxes&_nkw=soft+gift+boxes&_sacat=0


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank you very much that was a great help x


----------

